

Could you get more done by leaving work early?   - cwan
http://www.bakadesuyo.com/could-you-get-more-done-by-leaving-work-early

======
lostbit
I usually relax after I did something relevant in the day, doesn't matter if
it's in the first hours of work. At this point, the feeling of "mission
complete" makes me loose focus and use the following hours to do non work
related stuff.

On the other hand, I feel bad when I did many small things during the whole
day but could not complete many of them. After the day is finished, it's hard
to point what I did and the day does not seem to worth when this happens.

